# Pastel self-portrait (wip)



## RisingGriffin (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi I have just started painting and am obsessed with Hyperrealism and am working (slowly) toward this end. While proud of this picture, I am at a loss as to exactly how realistic I want to take it and am very tempted to leave it almost as is (perhaps with some extra attention to the eye and blending in the cheek). Anyway, I was wondering what peoples reactions are to this?


----------



## RisingGriffin (Feb 4, 2014)

Btw, if anyone knows how to turn the picture around it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## aeval (Aug 31, 2015)

So many talented people here. Love this one too .


----------

